
Augmented Reality Is Flashy but It Might Actually Be Most Useful at Your Job - rezist808
https://www.inverse.com/article/16407-augmented-reality-is-flashy-but-it-might-actually-be-most-useful-at-your-job
======
jacalata
In what circumstances does an aerospace engineer really substitute for a
mechanic?

